# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Cafe - Kem - Trà Sữa - Uống gì ở đâu? > Sài Gòn >  Yesterday cafe ! về lại ngày hôm qua

## vip.saigon

Ngày hôm qua đâu rồi? Sao ai cũng nuối tiếc? Ký ức là gì? Sao ai cũng
nhớ mong? Có đi giữa dòng đời tất bật, mới thấy quý những tháng ngày xưa
cũ. Không phải là chối bỏ hiện tại, chùn bước trước tương lai, mà muốn
được tựa nương vào một thời đã qua với bao nhiêu vụng dại, vui buồn, để
có được những an ủi, vỗ về khi mệt mỏi.Một góc rất riêng giữa Sài thành náo nhiệt để cho bạn nghĩ  về ngày hôm qua, thoải mái suy tư, tha hồ nhớ tiếc, tự nhìn lại mình:  YESTERDAY PIANO CAFÉ.







Bạn sẽ thấy một nét rất riêng cùng sự nhẹ nhàng, ấm cúng. Và khi nhấp  môi tận hưởng những hương vị của những loại đồ uống thì bất chợt bạn lại  nghĩ về quá khứ, hồi tưởng về thời gian đã qua, như thể không gian này  đã giúp bạn giữ lại và trân trọng những kỷ niệm ấy… YESTERDAY PIANO CAFÉ  yên tĩnh và lắng đọng, khác hẳn cái ồn ào náo nhiệt thị thành phía  ngoài. Ở đây, buổi trưa thật sự là văn phòng thứ hai của các nhà doanh  nghiệp. Họ ngồi đây với bữa cơm trưa thân mật cùng khách hàng, bạn bè,  đồng nghiệp, thưởng thức tiếng nhạc từ những bàn tay điệu nghệ của các  nghệ sĩ guitar, dương cầm. Mọi mệt mỏi trong buổi sáng dường như được  xua tan.





Sáng chủ nhật, YESTERDAY PIANO CAFÉ ấm cúng với không khí như chỉ dành  cho gia đình, bạn bè. Chiều chủ nhật, YESTERDAY PIANO CAFÉ trở nên náo  nhiệt hơn với những buổi offline của hội nhóm, diễn đàn online... Không  khí rôm rả, vui tươi, ấm cúng, các bạn trẻ đang làm cho “ngày hôm qua”  của mình trong tương lai rộn ràng, đầy màu sắc. Cứ như thế, mỗi người,  mỗi lứa tuổi, có được những niềm vui rất riêng cho mình, trong không  gian đầm ấm của quán.







Đến YESTERDAY PIANO CAFE bạn còn được hưởng các dịch vụ, từ sạc pin điện  thoại di động, wifi cáp quang, đến fax, photocopy, sử dụng máy tính  miễn phí, vì thế, công việc của bạn sẽ không một chút gián đoạn...  YESTERDAY PIANO cũng là nơi chuyên tổ chức các buổi hội nghị, hội thảo  và các sự kiện quảng bá thương hiệu. Thiết kế cổ điển, với những vật  trang trí mang hơi hướng xa xưa, cảm giác mà quán đem lại là sự hoài cổ,  sự trang trọng, trầm mặc, một chốn dừng chân nghỉ ngơi thanh tao, yên  tĩnh.





Đặc biệt, YESTERDAY PIANO CAFE còn có những chuồng gỗ nhỏ xinh nuôi bồ  câu, thỏ… dễ thương. Cùng với một studio chụp ảnh được trang bị hiện  đại, chuyên nghiệp, bạn có thể lưu giữ hình ảnh mình, bạn bè và người  thân tại đây. Chính vì thế, YESTERDAY PIANO CAFE còn có tên gọi là HỘI  QUÁN NHIẾP ẢNH YESTERDAY. Những khoảnh khắc sẽ trở thành mãi mãi, để mai  này khi nhìn lại quãng đường ta đã đi qua, sẽ nhớ và thêm quý yêu một  quán café đã đồng hành cùng ta dưới một khoảng trời trong veo.







Kem Yesterday, Cocktail Yesterday… được thực hiện theo công thức riêng  của quán. Thưởng thức những món ngon này ngay trong không gian YESTERDAY  PIANO CAFE khiến bạn nhớ mãi không thôi. Sinh tố tắc mát lạnh - thức  uống lạ này sẽ giúp cho hệ hô hấp của bạn hoạt động tốt hơn, đây thực sự  là bài thuốc quý đối với sức khỏe của bạn. Saigon Snow - Hương vị kem  mát lạnh hòa quyện cùng vị trái cây tươi mới tạo cảm giác thích thú và  ngon miệng. Cơm trưa văn phòng với thực đơn phong phú thay đổi hàng  ngày, luôn đảm bảo chất lượng vệ sinh an toàn thực phẩm và đề cao cách  chế biến thức ăn theo kiểu truyền thống thuần Việt. Ngoài ra còn có quầy  rau tự chọn thay đổi mỗi ngày, miễn phí cho bạn thoải mái thưởng thức.











Hàng tối (từ thứ 3 đến chủ nhật), chương trình độc tấu piano với những  giai điệu trữ tình vang bóng một thời sẽ đưa bạn trở về ký ức xưa qua  lời ca sâu lắng trong từng ca khúc của các nhạc sĩ lừng danh: Vũ Thành  An, Ngô Thụy Miên, Đoàn Chuẩn – Từ Linh, Trịnh Công Sơn… Như thế, ngoài  được phục vụ về mặt ẩm thực, tâm hồn bạn cũng được “chăm sóc” bởi tiếng  dương cầm lãng mạn. Âm nhạc rót vào tai, vào lòng, vào ký ức, để những  khoảng lặng thêm lắng đọng, và quý giá hơn.
Đến YESTERDAY PIANO CAFE, làm nên ngày hôm qua thật vui cho ngày mai, và  hồi tưởng những ngày tươi đẹp đã qua, để đầy thêm hành trang mà vững  bước trên đường đời, bạn nhé!

"NGÀY HÔM QUA" toạ lạc tại 28 Hồ Biểu Chánh F11 Phú Nhuận

----------


## loplipop

Chà quán cafe này đẹp thật

----------


## vip.saigon

Các bạn đến quán ủng hộ nhé ^^

----------


## vip.saigon

yesterday cafe..về lại ngày hôm qua

----------


## vip.saigon

uuuuuupppppppppppppppppppppppp

----------


## vip.saigon

uuuuuuuppppppppppppp nè

----------


## vip.saigon

up
ppppppppppppppppppppp

----------


## vip.saigon

uuuuuuuuuuuuuuppppppppppppppppppppp

----------


## vip.saigon

uuuuuuuuuuppppppppppppppppppppp

----------


## vip.saigon

uuuuuuuuppppppppppppp

----------


## vip.saigon

uuuuuuuuuuppppppppppp

----------


## vip.saigon

uuuuuuuuuuuuppppppppppppppppppppp

----------


## vip.saigon

uuuuuuuuuppppppppppppppppppp

----------


## vip.saigon

uuuuuuupppppppppppp

----------


## vip.saigon

upppppppppppp

----------


## vip.saigon



----------


## vip.saigon

uuuuuuuuuuuuuuppppppppppppp

----------


## Nobody

Quán đẹp nhưng có cảm giác hiện đại hơn là ngày hôm qua!

----------

